# AM3 CPU release dates



## Sonido (Dec 9, 2008)

*AM3 CPU release dates and information*

These are the preliminary release dates for the 45nm AM3 CPUs. Hopefully, they will stick to schedule. I will be updating plus putting update notes at the bottom of this post. Please be sure to read them.


```
Expected Release Date | Socket |        CPU     |   Speed   |  Total Cache  |  Price
February 2009             AM3   Phenom II X4 910    2.6GHz         8 MB 
February 2009             AM3   Phenom II X4 810    2.6GHz         6 MB 
February 2009             AM3   Phenom II X4 805    2.5GHz         6 MB 
February 2009             AM3   Phenom II X3 720    2.8GHz        7.5 MB 
February 2009             AM3   Phenom II X3 710    2.6GHz        7.5 MB 
April 2009                AM3   Phenom II X4 945    3.0GHz         8 MB 
April 2009                AM3   Athlon X4 615       2.7GHz         2 MB 
April 2009                AM3   Athlon X4 605       2.5GHz         2 MB 
April 2009                AM3   Athlon X3 420       2.8GHz        1.5 MB 
April 2009                AM3   Athlon X3 410       2.6GHz        1.5 MB 
June 2009                 AM3   Athlon X2 240       2.8GHz         2 MB 
June 2009                 AM3   Athlon X2 235       2.7GHz         2 MB
```


*Phenom II's for AM2+*:


```
Expected Release Date | Socket |        CPU     |   Speed   |  Total Cache  |  Price
January 8th 2009         AM2+   Phenom II X4 940    3.0GHz         8 MB       299.99
January 8th 2009         AM2+   Phenom II X4 920    2.8GHz         8 MB       249.99
```

Once I get the prices for these babies, I'll update the list. I'll also add any new releases that might come up.

*TDP*


```
Deneb = 95-125
Heka = 65-95
Regor = 45-65
```

*Update*: Added the release dates and the estimated pricing for the AM2+ Phenom II's. It's set to compete against i7's higher prices. These are *estimated* by AMD. The final prices may (and will most likely) be different.

*Update II*: Added TDP per core.

*Update 3*: Pricing for the AM2+ Phenom II's have been changed. These are current to December, so these were set after i7's launch. Again, prices MAY be different at launch. Also, according to Softpedia, the AM2+ Phenom II's may be shipping out as early as Dec. 20th '08 for the US and 2 days earlier for Europe (Dec. 18th '08). I don't think it will.

*Update 4*: TigerDirect has the final pricing for these AM2+ versions of the Phenom II's.

Source


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome man, thans for this. I really like the speeds being released. That 8MB cache should come in handy.


----------



## Sonido (Dec 9, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Awesome man, thans for this. I really like the speeds being released. That 8MB cache should come in handy.



The one to look out for will be April's 945, or could just OC the 910. I'll update this thread with pricing, once I get a hold of it.


----------



## Damian^ (Dec 9, 2008)

source?


----------



## Sonido (Dec 9, 2008)

Damian^ said:


> source?



Updated first post.


----------



## christof139 (Dec 9, 2008)

What about the two 65nm Deneb x2's that were supposedly to be released in Dec. '08???

Thanx for any legit info., Chris


----------



## Sonido (Dec 9, 2008)

christof139 said:


> What about the two 65nm Deneb x2's that were supposedly to be released in Dec. '08???
> 
> Thanx for any legit info., Chris



I just updated the post. Deneb are the 45nm versions of the Phenoms. The two you are asking about are coming in Jan'. But, in the case of the 65nm processors, those aren't Denebs.


----------



## christof139 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey!!! Thanx a lot!!! I gave you a click Thanks.

Oops. Nope. Those are the X4 Phebom II Denebs, not the 65nm X2's, or were the 65nm X2's cancelled??

Chris


----------



## Sonido (Dec 9, 2008)

christof139 said:


> Hey!!! Thanx a lot!!! I gave you a click Thanks.
> 
> Oops. Nope. Those are the X4 Phebom II Denebs, not the 65nm X2's, or were the 65nm X2's cancelled??
> 
> Chris



They are coming out. In fact, one of them has been benched already. The Athlon X2 7750 was tested. The other is still on it's way, supposedly. The release date is still up in the air, but it should be in the coming weeks, if not days. By the way, these are the Kuma's.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Sweeet. 945 You will be mine! I will overclock thee greatly!

Good looks. Ill be checking this for updates!


----------



## christof139 (Dec 9, 2008)

Sonido said:


> They are coming out. In fact, one of them has been benched already. The Athlon X2 7750 was tested. The other is still on it's way, supposedly. The release date is still up in the air, but it should be in the coming weeks, if not days. By the way, these are the Kuma's.



Yeah, you're right, they are Kumas and not Denebs, my error. I saw the benches for some ES and they look OK.

Chris


----------



## chaotic_uk (Dec 9, 2008)

will get one of these next year when gigabyte sort the cpu support list out , to see what i mean look at this list as it says that the 140w cpu is supported in the pic but not in the list of supported cpu's . what gives ?


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't think there are going to be any 140W versions.. I though it was like 120 for the higher end and 95 and below for the others

I could be very very very wrong though


----------



## Sonido (Dec 10, 2008)

HolyCow02 said:


> I don't think there are going to be any 140W versions.. I though it was like 120 for the higher end and 95 and below for the others
> 
> I could be very very very wrong though



They are trying to keep it lower than 125W. Especially for 45nm parts, they want to be fast, while conserving energy. Their aim is for a max of 125W. Of course, that's just what they are aiming for. They are done with the designs and testing, so they should already know what's up.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 10, 2008)

Sonido said:


> They are trying to keep it lower than 125W. Especially for 45nm parts, they want to be fast, while conserving energy. Their aim is for a max of 125W. Of course, that's just what they are aiming for. *They are done with the designs and testing, so they should already know what's up*.



Lol god I hope so. 125W is good enough for me! My opty right now is a 125 and I have no problems. A 125W quad will do me some good


----------



## Sonido (Dec 16, 2008)

Updated


----------



## Wile E (Dec 16, 2008)

Seems to me that this will be too little, too late. They really needed to get these things out sooner.

Not only that, but $370 and $450 for the 920 and 940 is WAAAYYYY too much. You can go i7 for that price.


----------



## Sonido (Dec 16, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Seems to me that this will be too little, too late. They really needed to get these things out sooner.
> 
> Not only that, but $370 and $450 for the 920 and 940 is WAAAYYYY too much. You can go i7 for that price.



I agree, but the prices were set right before the launch of the i7. I believe we will see a much lower price. If not, AMD is seriously losing face.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2008)

HolyCow02 said:


> I don't think there are going to be any 140W versions.. I though it was like 120 for the higher end and 95 and below for the others
> 
> I could be very very very wrong though



Shouldnt worry about that, the current mobos support 140 Watt CPUs that are AM2+ but support AM3.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 16, 2008)

Where the hell did you get those prices? They are suppost to be 250-300$ for the 940..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Prices will most likely be different.


----------



## christof139 (Dec 16, 2008)

Kuma 7550 and 7750 in 65nm are to be about $120 or so in the USA, probably less and nearer to $95. They should be on the market this month and some stores list them but they are not available yet. Hope there is not a delay. However, the X3 8750 will still be better at multitasking and a few other things and even the older 6000+ models beat the new Kumas in a few tests, but over all the new Kuma tests show them to be faster and better.

Chris


----------



## kysg (Dec 16, 2008)

prices will go down.  Only looking forward to the X3 though, the X3 should be a monster.


----------



## Sonido (Dec 16, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Where the hell did you get those prices? They are suppost to be 250-300$ for the 940..



Those prices are estimates by AMD. But after the (kind of) successful launch of i7, they are going to rethink the marketing. Like I said, it will be different on release. You can bet on it.



eidairaman1 said:


> Prices will most likely be different.



Thank you....


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 16, 2008)

Awesome find! I want a Phenom II X4 940, but not for $450  If it's around 200-250 on release I may just grab one.  Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dude the CPU Price is Subject To Change, the Prices posted here are not Final, read what is in the Parenthesis, before making a comment.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 16, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> Dude the CPU Price is Subject To Change, the Prices posted here are not Final, read what is in the Parenthesis, before making a comment.



lol i feel so bad for you. People keep reading the inital post and nothing else.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 16, 2008)

People lead themselves around here to be Illiterate because they don't read the entire post and jump to conclusions.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 18, 2008)

I read the entire post, but as always with companies, you never know their pricing schemes. AMD very well may enter them to the market at the sub-$300 mark.. don't jump to conclusions.


----------



## Sonido (Dec 22, 2008)

*Pricing changes*

New price estimates have been released. These are current to December, so these are set after the release of i7. Again, prices MAY be different at launch. According to Softpedia, the AM2+ Phenom II's may be shipping out as early as Dec. 20th '08 for the us and 2 days earlier for Europe (Dec. 18th '08).


----------



## sehzade68 (Dec 22, 2008)

Will am3 support ddr3 memory ?


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes it will.  I can't wait for the AM2+ baby's to come out!!  Now I just need to get rid of my board.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 22, 2008)

The 945 is not supposed to be released until April? LOL. I'll have one the week after Christmas. Can't wait! My Biostar GX3 is updated, and just waiting...


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 22, 2008)

The 940 comes out in early jan, which is the am2+ version. The 945 is the am3 version, which is the one I will be getting.... oh april cannot come soon enough!


----------



## Jakl (Dec 22, 2008)

HolyCow02 said:


> The 940 comes out in early jan, which is the am2+ version. The 945 is the am3 version, which is the one I will be getting.... oh april cannot come soon enough!



I cant wait for the 940 , then build a new rig with the 945... I cant wait either!!! Comeon January


----------



## servermonkey (Dec 22, 2008)

sehzade68 said:


> Will am3 support ddr3 memory ?



allegedly yes


----------



## MadClown (Dec 22, 2008)

so, would it be worth it to get a X4 940 for an AM2+ mobo?


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 22, 2008)

MadClown said:


> so, would it be worth it to get a X4 940 for an AM2+ mobo?



Those crazy 5-6ghz OC's you are seeing people do are on 790 series chipset boards so I say yea.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Dec 22, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Those crazy 5-6ghz OC's you are seeing people do are on 790 series chipset boards so I say yea.



+1... it definitely seems like a worthy upgrade. But we will truly know once the official benchmarks come out next month with the release.


----------



## Sonido (Dec 22, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> The 945 is not supposed to be released until April? LOL. I'll have one the week after Christmas. Can't wait! My Biostar GX3 is updated, and just waiting...



That's the 940. Same as the 945 just without DDR3 support. I bet the 945 will have something a bit more special when it comes out


----------



## Sonido (Dec 22, 2008)

MadClown said:


> so, would it be worth it to get a X4 940 for an AM2+ mobo?



Yes.



DjJakl said:


> I cant wait for the 940 , then build a new rig with the 945... I cant wait either!!! Comeon January



Might as well stick with the 940. Unless, you are getting DDR3? Hell, send me that 940 when you get a 945


----------



## Sonido (Dec 22, 2008)

sehzade68 said:


> Will am3 support ddr3 memory ?



Yes. That's the main selling point for AM3. I will bet that there will be DDR2/3 hybrid AM3 motherboards. This is so if you already have 4 GB of DDR2; you won't have to upgrade. DDR2and DDR3 have been shown to be neck and neck in some performance benchmarks. DDR2 has even beat DDR3 in some cases. The one thing DDR3 has over 2 is the tri-channel (which is more gimmicky than anything else, ATM) and support for higher densities.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 23, 2008)

Depends on the performance of these new Quads, if they are close to the i7 then yes the prices will stay high, but if not, then yea they will drop. I haven't seen any real Proper Benchmarks yet so its all speculation at this stage until there released to the public.
We all want cheap CPU's but AMD also needs to make a profit, but they also need the performance to make this work.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 23, 2008)

Sonido said:


> That's the 940. Same as the 945 just without DDR3 support. I bet the 945 will have something a bit more special when it comes out



No, you don't understand. The chip I'm getting IS the AM3 945 BE. Trust me on this this. It's a special chip. . I'll post screenies as soon as I get it.


----------



## Sonido (Dec 23, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> No, you don't understand. The chip I'm getting IS the AM3 945 BE. Trust me on this this. It's a special chip. . I'll post screenies as soon as I get it.



How the poop! How!? I wantz! Me getz? Wait, is it an ES or is this a full fledged retail?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 23, 2008)

Sonido said:


> How the poop! How!? I wantz! Me getz? Wait, is it an ES or is this a full fledged retail?



It is an ES.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> It is an ES.



So, when you get it, you up for some Clock for clock cpu tests?


----------



## Sonido (Dec 23, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> It is an ES.



Aww, either way, good get. I guess it's better than waiting for April. The stepping will likely be different, but it should work fine. Congrats, my friend. I wanna see your benchies. Like you said, I want pictures and videos. Lucky @$$!



Wile E said:


> So, when you get it, you up for some Clock for clock cpu tests?



He said he would post pics. I hope he does a clock for clock.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2008)

Sonido said:


> Aww, either way, good get. I guess it's better than waiting for April. The stepping will likely be different, but it should work fine. Congrats, my friend. I wanna see your benchies. Like you said, I want pictures and videos. Lucky @$$!
> 
> 
> 
> He said he would post pics. *I hope he does a clock for clock.*


Yeah. it would really help shed some light on where it lies performance wise vs Yorkfield.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 23, 2008)

Wile E said:


> So, when you get it, you up for some Clock for clock cpu tests?



Sure, though we already know how it compares to i7. I want to know how it compares to Penryn, since it's at the same price point.

Edit: Didn't see your post first.


----------



## Polarman (Dec 23, 2008)

It's pretty amazing to see how many people are "excited" for the "improved" Phenom CPU. I'm one of them. 

I'm just happy to see that they finaly hit the 3Ghz (Stock) on their X4.


----------

